# Middle Fork raft size and type late june ?



## Riverlife (11 mo ago)

Hard to say for sure this year, but it’s looking like it could be a pretty low level already. Fingers crossed still for some storms. I have always felt that a 14’ raft is almost perfect for most “average conditions”, but then again that’s the size of raft that I have by for the most experience with. I generally prefer, and recommend, going with the set up that you feel most confident with unless it just doesn’t fit the conditions at all. How late in June are you talking about?


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

If it’s low take the raft. Seen both movies, the cat has lost every time.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

raft. always the raft.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Depends on water level. Mid-low water, the round boat or the smaller cat.
Mid-high water....any of the above.
Still a bit to early to predict flows...


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

Another vote for the raft.


----------



## britfb1 (Mar 25, 2021)

Riverlife said:


> Hard to say for sure this year, but it’s looking like it could be a pretty low level already. Fingers crossed still for some storms. I have always felt that a 14’ raft is almost perfect for most “average conditions”, but then again that’s the size of raft that I have by for the most experience with. I generally prefer, and recommend, going with the set up that you feel most confident with unless it just doesn’t fit the conditions at all. How late in June are you talking about?


Launching the 24th
Most comfotable on my 19' its like a River Cadillac learned on my old 18' Aire cat .
but the 19' is closer to 20' long and is almost 9'' wide though so im concerned its to big and heavy

I would lean toward the 16' Aire cat. Taking my wife she likes the larger boats more real estate to move around on during multi dat trips
16' Aires has a nrs frame with mesh floors no diamond plate or sideboards no motormounts etc . so much lighter and way narrower like a sports car .


BenSlaughter said:


> Depends on water level. Mid-low, the round boat or the smaller cat.
> High water....any of the above.
> Still a bit to early to predict flows...


So how high is high enouph for the Big Dog ?
Best multi day boat by far and my wife is more comfortable on it.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I'd say >3.5'

Any further advice comes at the expense of an invitation. 😉


----------



## britfb1 (Mar 25, 2021)

So anything above 3 im probably good with the Big Dog ?


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

3.5+

Depending on your skillz.

Now, where's my invitation?!


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

If you have to ask...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

The raft, always the raft..


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

Given what we know about snowpack right now, I’d say it’s setting up to be another lower flow year. If trip is in late June the raft will probably be most efficient. If you want to take big cat cancel your June trip and go in May. Just let us know when you cancel!


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Conundrum said:


> If you have to ask...


Exactly!


----------



## NativeDiver (Jun 7, 2017)

Inflate the raft for this trip!!!! Unless its under 1.4, then strap on hiking shoes and a backpack..


----------



## Bluedog (Mar 5, 2018)

The raft will be your best tool for job. The 16' cat will work but they always seem to hang up more and I have seen one oarsman ejected over the bow when the frame hit an unseen rock. Regardless of what you run keep it light. That upper section can tear an overloaded boat up. I'm launching on the 24th too, see you at Boundary.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Bluedog said:


> I have seen one oarsman ejected over the bow when the frame hit an unseen rock.


I've seen this happen, one time I was laughing so hard, as it was relatively calm water, that I about broached my raft on a rock as I had tears in my eyes from laughing. 

Shouldn't have been that funny, but at the time, it was. Cant imagine it happening on the MFS, there's some penalty points to be racked up in some of those rapids. As BD says, the raft is the best tool for the job in this case.


----------



## britfb1 (Mar 25, 2021)

Bluedog said:


> The raft will be your best tool for job. The 16' cat will work but they always seem to hang up more and I have seen one oarsman ejected over the bow when the frame hit an unseen rock. Regardless of what you run keep it light. That upper section can tear an overloaded boat up. I'm launching on the 24th too, see you at Boundary.


Sweet see you 
there


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Jeez used to be june was high waterish here in Montana. So now may in Idaho?


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

I took a 15’ Sotar Legend, fairly loaded w gear and one passenger, down on a July 7 launch. First two days were busy but not really that hard. Never had to get out and it was a nice option to straddle some sleepers, just make sure you don’t have a cooler or dry box down low. The 16’ Aire raft was prob a little better but with a very good oarsman on the sticks. I thought our low water Selway trip was much more technical and difficult.


----------



## britfb1 (Mar 25, 2021)

Thanks for the info .
Im leaning toward the 16'aire cat over thec14.5 aire raft. Im a cataraft guy .
Always seems like they are more agile and my frame sits pretty high 
16' cat is a pretty light boat but ill see what the levels are a little closer to launch .


----------



## JakeH (Nov 1, 2003)

You’ll be fine with any of those rigs. Just don’t overload them. I’d rather have a big boat lightly loaded than a small boat overloaded. It’s more about how deep you draw than the length. Also if it’s boney run soft. June you should be fine.


----------

